# MINDFULNESS (What is Mindfulness?)



## Doberg (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2013)

Osho

Chogyam Trungpa:



> You ARE HERE; you are living; let it be that way-that is mindfulness. Your heart pulsates and you breathe. All kinds of things are happening in you at once. Let mindfulness work with that, let that be mindfulness. Let every beat of your heart, every breath, be mindfulness itself. You do not have to breathe in a special way; your breath is an expression of mindfulness. If you approach mindfulness in this way, it becomes very personal and very direct.





> We must work with our fears, frustrations, disappointments, and irritations, the painful aspects of life. People complain that Buddhism is an extremely gloomy religion because it emphasizes suffering and misery. Usually religions speak ofbeauty, song, ecstasy, bliss. But according to Buddha, we must begin by seeing the experience oflife as it is. We must see the truth of suffering, the reality of dissatisfaction. We cannot ignore it and attempt to examine only the glorious, pleasurable aspects oflife. Ifone searches for a promised land,
> 
> a Treasure Island, then the search only leads to more pain.


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

What? You mean I will never win the lottery??? Now that makes me gloomy


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2013)

I always liked Osho

But this isn't Osho:

If you want to soar to the heights and reach the depths of kung fu, you must practice chi kung; if you want to soar to the heights and reach the depths of chi kung, you must practice meditation.

Ho Fatt Nam


----------

